# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  DVR recommendations?

## PlatypusGardens

Wanna get something pretty basic.   
Something that will: 
Record TV 
(either to built in drive or external HDD, doesn't matter) 
Play files off HDD 
(if there's one that plays those stupid Matroska files, even better) 
Play DVDs/BluRay of course
(on the odd occasion) 
Has an easy to navigate/use menu and remote.  
 Doesn't need to be able to "talk" to my computer, cloud or Facebook or anything like that  :Rolleyes:    
What do you recommend?    :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

> Wanna get something pretty basic. AND
> Has an easy to navigate/use menu and remote.

  From my experience with a cheap one those two criteria don't go together. I have an elcheapo Topfield cost about $120 but it is not a DVD player but works OK and records TV programs.

----------


## Armers

The Panasonic were good, as well as the pioneers... But hmmm 
Dose your TV support a USB stick plugged into it to make a pvr tv  thingy? 
Actually, to tell you the truth I really have nothing to say for anything these days most people seem to be going streaming, smart TVs, htpc type systems .. Maybe I shouldn't have posted lol 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## commodorenut

I don't know that you can do all you want in 1 device. 
I have been through a number of different DVR systems over the last 10 years (analogue, now obsolete, and DTV).   
My current setup is:
I have a pair of Panasonic HDD twin tuner units - one is a drive only, the other is slightly older and can play DVDs as well.  
 - You don't have to have 2 - I do it so I can tape 4 channels at once, and Panasonic lets you code the remotes so they work on different frequencies, and don't interfere with each other.
For PC/HDD files, I use a WDTV unit running off my home network (but you can use it with a drive plugged in).  Costs about $130, and is very versatile, and not too hard to use. 
I have done the same setup for the inlaws, and for retired relatives, and they find it all easy to work, easy to set programs & watch/manage their files.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well you can do all of that in one device. 
I have an el cheapo Akai which does everything I listed.
(well....part from the easy remote/menu thing haha, the menu says to press buttons that don't exist on the remote, or are called something different......) 
It's an old one I got given, retailed at $99 at the time I think.
When I say "old one", it was pretty much brand new never been used sorta thing, but quite a few years old.  
I'm prepared to spend A BIT more than $99 though, of course.  
Our TV is ancient (about 6 years) and does not support USB in/record.  
Used to play files off HDD via PS3, used the PlayTV thing for a while to record but it was pretty useless.

----------


## toooldforthis

one with 2 tuners allows you to record one channel while watching another
and have PIP (picture in a picture) 
the size of the hard drive might be a consideration depending on how much you want to keep. 
I have a TEAC which is ok. the menu system is ok. But I find the menu systems always seem to have some deficiencies - my TEAC has a pretty useless EPG. 
I have a separate device for playing DVDs. el cheapo. A Sony, about $30 I think.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I really don't want more than 3 remotes.... 
TV
Surround sound
other   
And don't even think of saying "Universal remote"
I throw them in the same bin as weedmat, decaf and non-alcoholic beer   :Rofl:

----------


## toooldforthis

> I really don't want more than 3 remotes.... 
> TV
> Surround sound
> other   
> And don't even think of saying "Universal remote"
> I throw them in the same bin as weedmat, decaf and non-alcoholic beer

  last two devices (DVR and DVD Player) I bought had remotes that can control a 2nd device - just the basics like on/off and volume.
so the TEAC DVR remote can be used to control the TV also.

----------


## commodorenut

My Panasonic remotes control the Sony TV - power/volume/channel/AV selection.  So I only have 3 remotes - 2x DVRs & 1x WDTV.  
TV output is variable, so surround just has the volume on about 1/4 up, and either of the Panasonic remotes take care of it.

----------


## Random Username

I use positive time-shifting for my video recording needs; that is, I download a torrent and watch that, typically weeks or months before the program airs here.  And as a bonus, someone has already removed the ads! 
I've got a Samsung smart TV with USB and ethernet; there's only the very occasional file that I have to stream from a PC because of codec issues. 
And all my ISP sees is my 24/7 encrypted connection to a server in the former soviet states (except when I change the exit point to watch US Netflix)!

----------


## FrodoOne

> Wanna get something pretty basic. 
> Something that will: 
> Record TV 
> (either to built in drive or external HDD, doesn't matter) 
> Play files off HDD 
> (if there's one that plays those stupid Matroska files, even better) 
> Play DVDs/BluRay of course
> (on the odd occasion) 
> Has an easy to navigate/use menu and remote.

  My recommendation would be https://www.panasonic.com/au/consume...-bwt450gl.html (We have its predecessor and may upgrade to this one.) 
However, I don't think that "external" files other than those of the AVCHD standard can be transferred to or played from the Hard Disk - according to https://www.panasonic.com/content/da...structions.pdf
(I advise against buying the equivalent LG model, as it has had some bad comments made against it on Whirlpool forums.) 
One PVR which does seem to play any file is the Beyonwiz (https://beyonwiz.com.au/products/)  (We have the old DP-P1 - no longer available)
However, this does not incorporate a DVD/BluRay player.

----------


## Armers

[QUOTE=FrodoOne;985951]One PVR which does seem to play any file is the Beyonwiz (https://beyonwiz.com.au/products/)  (We have the old DP-P1 - no longer available)/QUOTE] 
Do you find this one a little slow? Have you had the opportunity to play with the new ones yet?

----------


## Bros

[QUOTE=Armers;985969]  

> One PVR which does seem to play any file is the Beyonwiz (https://beyonwiz.com.au/products/)  (We have the old DP-P1 - no longer available)/QUOTE] 
> Do you find this one a little slow? Have you had the opportunity to play with the new ones yet?

  Triple tuner, didn't know there would be that much TV worth watching. One problem I have had and a friend of mine also is we record the programs but never get the time to watch them.

----------


## Bigboboz

I have the T3 triple tuner. Very capable machine but not the most user friendly but easier enough to use.  Plays everything I have thrown at it but no bluray.  T4 is new and is more responsive and had 4 tuners! 
Overall recommend it. Use it with Icetv but you can schedule recordings via the web interface which is quite good, stream live tv or recordings to a laptop of mobile device.  Can set up auto timers that record based on text strings plus add filters to avoid repeats etc.

----------


## phild01

[QUOTE=Bros;985972]  

> Triple tuner, didn't know there would be that much TV worth watching. One problem I have had and a friend of mine also is we record the programs but never get the time to watch them.

  Same here.

----------


## Bigboboz

Not skipping enough! Modern programs have way too much padding and 'moments' they linger on too long.  You can compress the viewing time. 
Extra tuners come in handy more because the networks don't respect the schedule and there are overlaps.

----------


## phild01

> Not skipping enough! Modern programs have way too much padding and 'moments' they linger on too long.  You can compress the viewing time. 
> Extra tuners come in handy more because the networks don't respect the schedule and there are overlaps.

  Yes, calculate the time of valuable viewing and it mostly is a tiny fraction of the total viewing time. I use fulltime timeslip and 1 minute forward/30 seconds back when watching recordings.
Doing a pause right now for a shower.

----------


## commodorenut

I also like the play 1.3 function on the Panasonic DVR.  It speeds up the playback a little (1.3x normal) but not too much to turn the voices into chipmunks.  Great for when the wife wants to watch Bummer Bay - where 3 seconds of drama = 3 minutes of airtime, and you can keep up with it just by seeing the ads.
Was brilliant during masterchef & the like where they linger for so long.

----------


## joynz

> I also like the play 1.3 function on the Panasonic DVR.  It speeds up the playback a little (1.3x normal) but not too much to turn the voices into chipmunks.  Great for when the wife wants to watch Bummer Bay - where 3 seconds of drama = 3 minutes of airtime, and you can keep up with it just by seeing the ads.
> Was brilliant during masterchef & the like where they linger for so long.

  Have to say, in decades of video/DVD watching it has never occurred to me to watch playbacks at a higher speed on purpose! 
I have an Aldi DVD recorder.  1 terabyte, two tuners.  Cost approx.$180 and seems ok.  Does all the usual stuff. 
Since we got the Apple TV, ( device that sends the tv signal from a phone or ipad to the tv) however, have tended to use that for catch up viewing

----------


## justonething

If you have a smart TV, you can use the USB slot to plug in a hard drive or USB for recording and a portable DVD drive ($30 bucks from computer places) for playing DVDs.

----------


## FrodoOne

[QUOTE=Armers;985969]  

> One PVR which does seem to play any file is the Beyonwiz (https://beyonwiz.com.au/products/)  (We have the old DP-P1 - no longer available)/QUOTE] 
> Do you find this one a little slow? Have you had the opportunity to play with the new ones yet?

  I am not sure what you may mean by "_Do you find this one a little slow?"    _  However, I don't find it slow, since it works and plays things! 
Yes, I must admit that I also do now have a 4 tuner Beyonwiz and I am "getting to grips" with it.
The most annoying thing is that its "User Manual" tells you very little about it. (There are several YouTube "demonstrations" a well - to which one is directed - but they do not tell you "everything".)
I have had some "discussions" with various posters on the website concerned, which have pointed me in the right direction, but I find it almost incomprehensible that any organisation could put out what is an excellent product without a detailed and comprehensive manual.  
 It seems to me that they (Beyonwiz persons) assume that any person using their high end product MUST be an intelligent user to whom they have no need to give any further instructions.  When one gets to the manipulations to which one has been directed by other users, it may seem obvious BUT it (for me) was not so obvious at the start.

----------


## Armers

> I am not sure what you may mean by "_Do you find this one a little slow?"    _  However, I don't find it slow, since it works and plays things!

  The only one I've played with (albeit a couple of years ago) was slow to boot, laggy in the menu and slow to play back. Im just trying to work out if it was a localized issue or a faulty unit.  
Cheers

----------


## Bigboboz

I have the older DP-S1 and it's responsive, still is! I think that unit may have been stuffed.

----------


## FrodoOne

> The only one I've played with (albeit a couple of years ago) was slow to boot, laggy in the menu and slow to play back. Im just trying to work out if it was a localized issue or a faulty unit.  
> Cheers

   OK, I think that I see what you mean. 
Of course, most of our wonderful "present day" devices contain a "computer", which must "Boot up" and "get its act together" before presenting us with its "Grand Performance". 
I estimate that my "original" DP-P1 Beyonwiz takes between 2 to 3 times that which is required for my current LG TV associated with it  to "get its act together". 
An interesting thing is that the new T3-4 Beyonwiz PVR, when not use, "goes to sleep" for a few hours and THEN "shuts down", rather completely. 
However, while it is in this rather complete "shut down" state, it is still capable of recording preset programs - without telling the user that it is doing it. (The DP-P1 would "turn on" during this process.) 
When the current Beyonwiz "wakes up" from this state, it DOES take rather a long time to present a "current" picture - after going through a "Boot up" procedure!. (I suspect that this is is in the interest of "standby current saving". 
Beyonwiz have been criticised for relatively high current usage while not in use but I suspect that they have several levels of "not in use:" and, while the first level may draw more than 1 mW, I doubt that the second level may draw as much as that.

----------


## Marc

No Foxtel up there?

----------


## UseByDate

> Beyonwiz have been criticised for relatively high current usage while not in use but I suspect that they have several levels of "not in use:" and, while the first level may draw more than 1 mW, I doubt that the second level may draw as much as that.

  1 mW seems very low to me even for standby. Are you sure it is not 1 W?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> No Foxtel up there?

  Yeh.....but
I don't want FoxTel

----------


## notvery

Rasberry PI + XBMC(KODI) + CatchupTV + downloaded tv/movies/music + connect to computers dvd player for disc access + use it as a photo album and radio player = no need for DVR + no extra remote controls (use your phone /  computer / smart tv remote) 
cost $60 
annoying the @@@@ out of the missus with a new gadget she doesnt understand, Priceless.

----------


## Armers

> Rasberry PI + Extra Stuff and Stuff

  Which is what is in our house, Kodi everywhere  :Biggrin:  Best feature, Pause the show turn off TV in lounge, Head to bed turn on tv an press play there!  :Biggrin:  
Cheers

----------


## FrodoOne

> 1 mW seems very low to me even for standby. Are you sure it is not 1 W?

   Could be.  I must admit that I have not been checking the minima/minimums required/recommended etc. for "standby" power ratings.
I just recall that (on Whirlpool foura/forums) there have been some criticism of this with respect to some Beyonwiz models. 
It may be a good idea to check these for yourself.

----------


## UseByDate

The Beyonwiz T3 manual states:
 Maximum power 65W
 Typical power 35W
 Standby power <1W  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Watt_Initiative 
 It make little sense to try to reduce standby power much below 1 W after all 1W would cost only about 5c per week in electricity consumption. 1 mW would be 1000 weeks for 5c ie about 20 years.
 When one considers that an electrical installation, in a house, can be designed with a voltage drop of 5% of nominal supply voltage at maximum power consumption will waste approximately 230V*0.05* 80A=920W in the wiring, why worry over 1W. (assume meter is close to point of service)

----------


## phild01

> It make little sense to try to reduce standby power much below 1 W after all 1W would cost only about 5c per week in electricity consumption.

   I make it 1.5 cents  :Unsure:

----------


## Armers

Pancakes!?

----------


## UseByDate

> I make it 1.5 cents

  Good to see I am not the only one who bothers to make these calculations.
 You had me worried there that I had made a mistake but I still get approximately 5c per week. 
 I pay 30c for a kWh of electricity.
 Cost for one hour for 1 W = 30/1000c = 0.03c  
 There are 24*7 hours in a week = 168 hours
 Cost per week = 168* 0.03c = 5.04c

----------


## phild01

> Good to see I am not the only one who bothers to make these calculations.
>  You had me worried there that I had made a mistake but I still get approximately 5c per week. 
>  I pay 30c for a kWh of electricity.
>  Cost for one hour for 1 W = 30/1000c = 0.03c  
>  There are 24*7 hours in a week = 168 hours
>  Cost per week = 168* 0.03c = 5.04c

  I was working at 25c kWh and beats me how I got that wrong answer (should have been 4 cents)  :Doh:

----------


## UseByDate

> I was working at 25c kWh and beats me how I got that wrong answer (should have been 4 cents)

  Bad calculator day. :Blush7:

----------


## phild01

> Bad calculator day.

  Yep, blaming the tool.. er calculator :Wink 1:

----------

